

Have You Disabled Extensions? - ChrisMorrisCo
http://chrismorris.co/2012/02/11/have-you-disabled-extensions-a-story-of-javascript-debugging-with-a-shocking-twist/

======
ChrisMorrisCo
I figured this may help as I had also seen a fair few results for people who
couldn't figure out what was causing the issue.

